# Just got myself a Brother PR-650e, what frame knitted hats?



## InfaRedd (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello, I've just got myself a brother PR 650e to do beanie/knitted hats with, but on testing I have noticed that the smallest hoop is far too small and the next size up is far to large, I have a cap frame, but am unsure as to weather this will work, does anyone know If I can use the cap frame to do this or can I only do hats/caps with a peak??

Thanks


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

to do beanies you need fast frames or mightyhoop 
the standard frames that come with your brother will not work good . I don't see how you could even use the hat one . remenber to use a topper and good stablizer as knit hats need that for the thread to look good 
Larry


----------



## denniswkim (May 16, 2009)

Definitely recommend getting a fast frames / clamp system for doing those hats.


----------



## InfaRedd (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, will those frames be compatable with with my brother machine? as the machine seems to know what frame is connected to it.


----------



## InfaRedd (Aug 17, 2011)

any links to frames which will work would be appreciated


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Just search Fast frames there are several places that sell the set of 7 that will work for the brother PR series 
Larry


----------



## InfaRedd (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes I've been doing some browsing and have watched a few videos on different frames, is sticky backing a must with fast frames, 

I've also seen the hooptech clamp systems which looks like it could do the job nicely if I were to get the 3" x 5" frame, would anyone recommend the hooptech??


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

We use Hooptech for things like that

EMS/HOOP TECH - Cap Frames


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

hooptech is a very good deal , the fast fram kit will do a lot of differnt type jobs .
No you don't have to use the sticky back stuff , just clamp the stabliser and fabric to the frame with cam clamps or paper clamps 
I have the mightyhoop system and the fast frames I have never even used the frames that came with my machine 
Larry


----------



## InfaRedd (Aug 17, 2011)

I am pretty much using it soley for beanies so I think I may go for the hooptech as the added clamp down seems like it would be better suited for the type of fabric the hats are.

I'm from the UK so can anyone recommended a trusted supplier that will ship to the UK, as I'm pretty sure theres no where to get them from over here.

Thanks


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

AllStitch Embroidery Supplies - Your Discount Embroidery Supply Source

they have a section for the pr series. all of the hoops are the same length so you never have to adjust the holder to change hoops. i use a 6in hoop for all of my beanies and never had a problem. i have a couple sets of the most popular sizes so i can hoop one and have one hooped ready to go on when its done to cut down on time. i never use the original hoops unless its a must. i hate square hoop because they are tougher to get things straight. i would like to get a magnetic hoop but i do not want the whole setup.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You really have to be careful using the fast frames on the PR6xx series. The machine will think you have the 11.5x7.5 frame on it so you have to position it carefully as well as trace the design to ensure you won't hit the frame.

For most knit caps, we use the 4x4 frame.


----------



## action9026 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have the PR-650e and I was not TRYIN to spend more $$$ on some fast frames. I finally broke down and did and I've never looked back. LOVE THEM! You do have to set your hoop size to the 7x11 but as long as you do a trace before you start the needles you should be all good.


----------



## InfaRedd (Aug 17, 2011)

I've order a hooptech clamp system, I hope this does the job as I've had to pay $100 to get it delivered from the US


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

You will have to pay import and duty tax if you imported from the states.


----------



## FPDigital (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Guys, I am also getting quite a lot of enquiries for beanie hats on the Brother PR-650 it seems like the fast frames would be an ideal solution for some jobs. Did anyone find a UK supplier for fast frames? 

Thanks for any help anyone can give.


----------



## FPDigital (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry to bump but did anyone know of a UK supplier for the fast frames system?


----------

